# daycare blues? or something else?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

A number of years ago my dogs belonged to a sort of indoor dog park place that for a membership fee you could bring your dogs to play with you supervising them. During the day they would often bring the daycare dogs into the main play area to give them more space, so I had ample opportunity to observe them, and in my observations, about 20 percent of the dogs were having the time of their lives, about 30 percent of the dogs were thinking "why the heck won't they simmer down so that I can get some sleep", and about 50 percent of the dogs were screaming with their eyes "God help me, please send me someone to rescue me from this never ending nightmare". At any given moment there were at least three dogs that were being bullied, but the teenager supervising them was mostly occupied by cleaning up pee and poop and never intervened unless and all out dogfight ensued.
I kept thinking OMG, people are spending $35 a day thinking that they are most wonderful dog parent in the world, when in reality they are paying to have their dogs tortured! 80% of those dogs would have done anything to spend the day snoozing in their own home!
Take from that what you will....


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with TP. Daycare isn't so great for dogs as it is a security blanket for the owners. Why not just let the dog stay home ?

On the other hand, it's funny (not really) because it reminds me of my own chronic illness. When I am overexhausting, the second day I will have post-exertional malaise. I don't think dogs get this illness, but it might be an indicator of physical and neurologic exhaustion.

If this dog has been showing these symptoms for a year, his autonomous nervous system is likely to be very fatigued and this might bring on some immunity problems. In other words, this dog is very stressed by this daycare and he needs a break from it ! Poor dog wants his own house and bed...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I agree with TP. Daycare isn't so great for dogs as it is a security blanket for the owners. Why not just let the dog stay home ?
> 
> On the other hand, it's funny (not really) because it reminds me of my own chronic illness. When I am overexhausting, the second day I will have post-exertional malaise. I don't think dogs get this illness, but it might be an indicator of physical and neurologic exhaustion.
> 
> If this dog has been showing these symptoms for a year, his autonomous nervous system is likely to be very fatigued and this might bring on some immunity problems. In other words, this dog is very stressed by this daycare and he needs a break from it ! Poor dog wants his own house and bed...


I totally agree with you Dechi! I always believe a pet is most comfortable in its own environment, than being in a kennel or daycare. When DH and I used to go on trips, we almost always took the dogs with us, but on those occasions when we didn't, we left the dogs home, and my parents would come in and take care of them. Or, a few times, our neighbors would do it. 

It's hard enough on pets when their owners are gone, but especially in this dog's case, I think even more so that this dog wants his own home, where he will feel the most secured.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Some dogs love daycare and some don't...maybe this one doesn't, or maybe it is some thing physical. Hard to say. Has your friend ever tried just not taking the dog to daycare? Just leave the dog at home crated or in an ex pen, or loose if she's trustworthy? She's already paying for daycare, how about just paying a dog walker to come let her out during the day instead? Then she could see how the dog reacts to that and have a better idea of what the problem is.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Could it be your dog is just exhausted? My sister takes her dogs to doggie day care once a week now (used to be 4 days a week when they were young, then she slowly over 4 years lowered it to 1), and the day after, they are always just exhausted. This day care has a doggie cam where you can watch your dogs on the internet, and Titus sleeps the whole time he's there, and Piper just runs around nonstop playing and having the time of her life. Mind you her dogs are pretty big (a lab mixed with something black and a lab mixed with standard poodle), so they probably wouldn't be picked on. 

I remember that viral video where the guy put a GoPro camera on his dog and watched what the dog did while he, the owner, was at work. It was so sad! The dog just cried and waited until the battery ran dead! I have never used doggie day care, but I think for some dogs it is a good thing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Granberry said:


> Could it be your dog is just exhausted? My sister takes her dogs to doggie day care once a week now (used to be 4 days a week when they were young, then she slowly over 4 years lowered it to 1), and the day after, they are always just exhausted. This day care has a doggie cam where you can watch your dogs on the internet, and Titus sleeps the whole time he's there, and Piper just runs around nonstop playing and having the time of her life. Mind you her dogs are pretty big (a lab mixed with something black and a lab mixed with standard poodle), so they probably wouldn't be picked on.
> 
> I remember that viral video where the guy put a GoPro camera on his dog and watched what the dog did while he, the owner, was at work. It was so sad! The dog just cried and waited until the battery ran dead! I have never used doggie day care, but I think for some dogs it is a good thing.



Good point, if I were to ever think of using a daycare, which I most likely wouldn't, I would only use one that had webcams set up so that I could see for myself precisely how my dog was experiencing it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Why is the dog going to day care if it has Ehrlichiosis? If it is acutely infected it should be receiving treatment under stress free conditions to try to get a good cure. If the dog is chronically infected and the day care is stressful then the best way to manage to dog's health also would be doing things that reduce stress. Day care doesn't sound like the way to do that for this dog.

The day cares for dogs around me that I have seen are the ones in the chain stores and I think they are just awful. None of the dogs ever seems to be having a good time. Either they have jammed themselves into a corner so that they can sleep without getting run over or they are running endlessly and aimlessly or they are acting like bullies. The people who watch over them are high school college aged kids who are busy on their cell phones. Javelin has actually had stress reactions to the energy coming through the glass from the day care dogs. I have used it as a training opportunity to teach him to ignore inappropriate energy from other dogs. I suppose there are good private dog day cares near me, but I think most dogs don't need day care for the companionship of a bunch of stressed out dogs. It is more likely that they need a chance to go potty. Or maybe the owners just need to feel like they are doing something nice for a dog that they don't really have enough time to pay decent attention to (sorry for sounding so cranky, it is really hot and humid here and I hate it).


----------



## JD808 (May 23, 2016)

Oh my, what awesome responses! Thank you guys so much, I knew I was right to look here!

She chose that big warehouse style daycare because she felt bad leaving the dog at home for close to 12 hours and for the socialization. (kills 2 birds with one stone yeah). They have cameras and she said the dog just picks a spot in the middle of the floor and just stands/lies there. For the entire time.

So on a recommendation from a coworker, she switched to a private small daycare-- but the dog still had the same reaction (then again, that was her first visit). If she insists on daycare, we believe this would be a better option than the big warehouse one. Do you think the dog could get used to this small one and stop having that reaction? (Am I being too hopeful for her?) 

Also, we didn't realize the daycare could be stressing her out when she's been going there for years, and then suddenly this problem started. I guess her vet cleared her for daycare, it sounds like a chronic thing-- she said they keep an eye on it when they visit twice a year.

On a side note~ yes this is my friend's dog (so, not mine) yes. And I also do not like those big warehouse style care facilities.  I especially dislike how they don't get to go out for walks, or if they do.. the "walk" is a slow leisurely thing around the block. 

@lily xD no worries! I totally get you! Hot & humid is the worse! Makes me super cranky. Thankfully we don't have too many of those days, you and your pups have to join us here, living on a mountain with ocean trade winds is great! *sending you some nice ocean breezes!*


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JD808 said:


> Oh my, what awesome responses! Thank you guys so much, I knew I was right to look here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if she can see on the video that all her dog wants to do is lay down and sleep, exactly what does she think sending him is accomplishing? As her if she would like to take a nap in the middle of a soccer field while a game is going on!
Seems to me that the dog would be much happen staying home, and maybe she could spend the money on having a dog walker come in the middle of the day?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm with Tiny Poodles on this. Your friend's dog just sounds like she isn't doggie day care material. My understanding of shibas is that they are somewhat more like cats in certain aspects of their personalities. I think your friend would be better off paying something to take this dog for a walk by itself and letting it stay home during the day.

I have been inside all day today. The dogs don't even want to go out other than for the necessities. Nobody wants to eat either. Blah! I would love some fresh mountain or ocean breezes right about now. Earlier I heard thunder but there was barely a cloud to be seen. There is a lot of pent up energy in our skies right now.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

This dog sounds like a great candidate for a dog walker. Why on earth pay for day care so the dog can lay on the floor? She could be doing that at home. Pay a dog walker instead so the dog can go out for exercise and potty breaks, and she can take the dog to play with other dogs they know for socializing. Doesn't sound like this Shiba really wants to socialize anyway.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I liked Tiny's description of the private daycare and it certainly seems as if the Shiba just wants it to be over. Unless there's a webcam, of course the daycare is going to say your dog had a blast and most would take their word for it. We have a lot of them in Houston and they are hugely successful with working pet owners. The owners are mostly off the hook for the day's exercise. It's probably easier to find a doggie daycare than a reliable dog walker.


----------



## JD808 (May 23, 2016)

ok thanks everyone! I will convey your thoughts on this to her! I can't force her to do anything, but at least she has a possible solution vs being completely lost as we were previous to me checking here. 

@tiny, haha, I like that analogy! Describes it perfectly!
@lily, oooh yes! Hang in there, just think of the wonderful relief you'll all have when the nice cool rain comes! Good bye heavy humid air!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! I read all of these responses and totally agree..... she needs to get a dog walker!
Maybe you can print out this thread for her to read.........


----------

